# Gescannte Bleistiftschrift verbessern



## neverknown (2. September 2003)

mit welchen filtern bzw techniken lässt sich solch eine schrift
einheitlicher aussehen?man sollte jedoch noch erkennen können
das es mit bleistift geschrieben wurde.

nach ner stunde hab ichs aufgegeben, da ich eigentlich nur
filter und layer verwende 

(ich hoffe kleinschreibung ist erlaubt)


----------



## Hercules (2. September 2003)

ICh glaube du solltest dich ein wenig klarer ausdrücken, denn ich habe nicht verstanden worauf du hinaus willst bei einheitlicher aussehen lassen.
Sag einfach klar was du verändern willst  -- soll sie vielleicht schwärzei werden oder was willst du verändern?

PS: Kleinschreibung ist nicht erlaubt!


----------



## neverknown (2. September 2003)

Hm. Na gut.

Wenn man auf ein Blatt Papier zum Beispiel das Wort
"Kugel" schreibt, dann sind einige Striche oder Stellen
der einzelnen Buchstaben blasser/dünkler.

Wie kann ich diesen Unterschied verkleiner jedoch nicht
ganz aufheben?


----------



## Scorp (2. September 2003)

Wie wärs mit den Helligkeit und Kontrasteinstellungen?
>> Bild \ Einstellungen \ Helligkeit/Kontrast


----------



## neverknown (2. September 2003)

Danke das wars! Hauptsächlich sozusagen

Dankeschön


----------



## Hercules (2. September 2003)

Genauso wie Scorp schon gesagt... 
Helligkeit/Kontrast ist hier die einfachste und auch effektieve Lösung.

Die Lösung mit den Gradationskurven wär dann schon eine Stufe anspruchsvoller und kann auch höheren Ansprüche Stand bieten.
Hier kannst du nämlich genau beeinflussen welchen Wert du abdunkeln oder aufhellen willst -- wie gesagt etwas für höhere Ansprüche.


----------

